# A negative splash...



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

They can't definitively say that they have found ALL the splash type genetics. Of coruse there are going to be horses that appear splash but do not test positive for their test (just like with SB1).


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know much about color genetics, but he is really interesting looking!


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh...I know there has to be many many types of splash out there. I was discussing splash on another forum, and they were saying anything negative for splash had to be sabino. So, I found this little guy (and a host of others)...that truly look splash (homozygous at that) that tested negative...so now they are back pedaling  

I'm wondering if some of these forms that are untestable as of yet are specific to certain breeds--like Sw2 is in Paints/QH. 


oh..and has anyone seen a tested Sw3 yet? I've only seen SW1/SW1, n/SW1, n/Sw2 and Sw1/Sw2 tested horses


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

The little fellow in the pic, is certainly frame. Many horses now and in many breeds, have tested negative for splash, even though it appeared they might be.

Lizzie


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

not seeing frame on that one, sorry..

there are so many testing negative for the three mutations, because there are more than three mutations. Simple as that. Especially when you have horses marked like this that are coming up negative for the three available to test for.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Well although he doesn't have some of the characteristics associated with Frame, he does have a few.

Lizzie


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you please tell us what in this picture makes you think frame?


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

ditto...cause i'm seeing nothing frame about her. And it's a filly (now mare). Her parents are neat...the dam just has a couple of socks it looks like..AQHA..the sire is splashy/sabino looking...Homozygous splash at that on him it looks.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Even if that filly was frame (which I'm not seeing), she would have to have another pattern gene present as well. Frame simply does not put that much white on a horse by itself.
There's no way she's not carrying some form of Splash! I wonder how many more variations are yet to be discovered?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

she looks to be a mule


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Can you please tell us what in this picture makes you think frame?

Yes. She immediately reminded me of several Mini Frame horses, I have seen, marked similarly. 

Lizzie


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I thought that horses with frame don't have white on their legs?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Some frame horses have one or more dark legs, but white legs are just as often found on frame.
Here is just one tested frame Miniature.

http://shadylanefarms.webs.com/dj pose.JPG

Lizzie


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

How cool! I would say splash for sure just by apperence. I don't know all that much about genetics, but still interesting.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Just for the record:

FRAME OVERO









SPLASHED WHITE:









The horse shown is about as "classic" splashed white as it gets. VERY interesting, looks like we're wandering down much the same path as sabino - you KNOW they've got it but the tests like to make you a liar! Loving that we're coming out with more and more tests!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Some frame horses have one or more dark legs, but white legs are just as often found on frame.
> Here is just one tested frame Miniature.
> 
> http://shadylanefarms.webs.com/dj pose.JPG
> ...


That horse is most certainly also carrying Splash.
He also has those crisp edges around his white markings, whereas that filly does not.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

The new Splash test has been very surprising. Tons of Minis have now been tested (with pictures shown on our forum) and many have tested negative for all three, when the phenotype would have told us otherwise. I am quite sure in the future, more than the present three will be mapped and made available. I hope it is not quite so many as in Sabino, however, or the cost of testing will become prohibitive.

Lizzie


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Feathered Feet--the mini you posted a pic of DOES look frame in addition to splash...it also has some coloration in places the mare in the OP I posted does not--mainly the chest and lower neck... 

the mare I posted has no "markers" visually for frame that I'm seeing. Her sire is N/N for frame and I asked about the dam--who is AQHA and doesn't "look" frame or come from known frame lines, but it could be hiding. If they reply back to me on either this mare I posted or the dams frame status, I will let you know


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I did read on another genetics forum that if a horse phenotypically appears to have splash but tests negative, UC Davis is requesting owners to send in more information/hairs for further study. 

I found a horse for sale that I really want who's splash. I want to test him haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think BC, it is usually Tobiano which puts chest shields on a horse, although I have seen a ton of Tobianos without one. I knew nothing about the filly shown, but what I thought my be part of her makeup. Others apparently knew her sire and dam and more about her. That put me at a bit of a disadvantage. No worries though, colour is often not as we think it is.

In Minis now, there have been tons of extremely surprising outcomes, when testing for Splash. Many who have tested negative but were seemingly and obviously Splash to the eye, have offered their horses for further evaluation. 

We also have Splash in Gypsy Horses, but so far, no Frame has been discovered. 

Lizzie


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

but when you have a few different types of "overo" fighting on putting white in places and putting color in places--you can often end up what looks like a faux tobiano with an "overo" gene...when in fact there is no tobiano. The frame is fighting to keep that horse colored in some spots where splash is wanting to take the color off.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think we see this in many breeds don't we. However, I do think Miniature Horses are _the_ absolute crazy-makers, when trying to figure out their colour. More than any other breed. 

Lizzie


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

